# Soul Calibur V



## Bloody_Inferno (May 19, 2011)

Yep, it's coming. Fighting game fans who love using weapons rejoice! 



It's set 17 years after Soul Calibur IV, Sigfried is 39 (no more Link voice I assume) and no longer holds the Soul Calibur. A new protagonist named Patroklos (son of Sophitia) takes centre stage. 











Also an interview with Hisaharu Tago regarding the game: 



While Samurai Showdown and the Guilty Gear/Blazblue series are still my favorite armed fighting games, I'm definitely looking forward to this. 

2011 really is the year of fighting games!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 20, 2011)

Hell yes.


----------



## Daiephir (May 20, 2011)

So who's gonna be the exclusive characters in each console version this time? (I would very much like to have Thor or Odin in there somewhere )


----------



## signalgrey (May 20, 2011)

bring on the jiggle.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 20, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> So who's gonna be the exclusive characters in each console version this time? (I would very much like to have Thor or Odin in there somewhere )


 
Guest character appearances are defintely confirmed, but no details have been given as of yet. 

The Create-a-Character mode also returns, so even having player-generated guest characters will also be an option like the past 2 games.



signalgrey said:


> bring on the jiggle.


 
Did I mention Dead Or Alive - Dimensions is also coming out?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 20, 2011)

I'm gonna miss Vader 
...
Bring on Kratos


----------



## bigreddestroyer (May 20, 2011)

I really hope this has an awesome story mode and shed loads of stuff to do like the newest Mortal Kombat. SC4 had awesome fighting, but not a lot else going for it.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 20, 2011)

bigreddestroyer said:


> I really hope this has an awesome story mode and shed loads of stuff to do like the newest Mortal Kombat. SC4 had awesome fighting, but not a lot else going for it.



 The tower became way too difficult on the last 10 floors.


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 24, 2011)

Big Fan here, play since soul edge, and will play again and again. Would like to play an old Mitsurugi. Something like Heihachi with a sword LOL.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 24, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> 2011 really is the year of fighting games!


Sure is seeming like it, I'm getting way further into them than ever before as well. Never attempted to play at all competitively in any before this year.



ittoa666 said:


> The tower became way too difficult on the last 10 floors.


You mean in MK9? I can't really remember the first 10 floors but nothing had me stuck for more than 30 mins until 185. If you think the start is difficult, good luck


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 24, 2011)

YES YES YES!!!

The only fighting games I ever liked, can't wait.


----------



## liamh (May 24, 2011)

I played them up to number III, I might buy this though. Provided that Setsuka is in it though


----------



## Tomo009 (May 24, 2011)

liamh said:


> I played them up to number III, I might buy this though. Provided that Setsuka is in it though



Well 4 was so much better than 3, in fact I think you left on the worst int he series right there.  Without Kilik and Maxi, SC4 would have been absolutely amazing imo. Those 2 were designed to be broken from the beginning.

EDIT: At least online, offline it was a bit more balanced, Kilik was still mash-friendly though.


----------



## liamh (May 24, 2011)

Spoiler



I swear Maxi died in III though, what the hell?


Didnt like Maxi when I played sc3 anyway, thought he was a bit of a bellend. 
Setsuka is still my favourite, anything interesting happen to her storyline-wise? I'm not worried about spoilers.


----------



## synrgy (May 24, 2011)

IV was the last one for me, I think. I'm not saying it wasn't a good game; I guess it was... I just simply lost interest in it after about 2-3 weeks. I think my long-standing love affair with fighting games is perhaps behind me..


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> You mean in MK9? I can't really remember the first 10 floors but nothing had me stuck for more than 30 mins until 185. If you think the start is difficult, good luck



I'm referring to the tower in SC4.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> Big Fan here, play since soul edge, and will play again and again. Would like to play an old Mitsurugi. Something like Heihachi with a sword LOL.


 
This would be nice. SNK did it with Haohmaru for SS Warrior's Rage, and it was priceless.  Shame that game sucked though... 

EDIT:



liamh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Maxi survived III but with a fragment of the Soul Edge. The hint of evil slowly got more apparent on the latter games.


 
As for Setsuka, her story's a bit more ambiguous (as with most endings in SCIV). We'll have to wait until V to find out where she fits in the canon.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 24, 2011)

Bloody Inferno said:


> As for Setsuka, her story's a bit more ambiguous (as with most endings in SCIV). We'll have to wait until V to find out where she fits in the canon.



How is Soul Calibur V's cannon even going to work, I mean going on past iterations they can bend the story to their whim but seriously it's based off Siegfried's ending? I just don't see how that can be cannon.



Spoiler



Whole world covered in crystals? Huh? And I thought Siegfried sacrificed himself in his ending....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2011)

If there's anything to learn from the history of every fighting game story line, is that they're the most convoluted form of telling a story and that even the main character's ending can be non-canon. Ryu didn't win SF2, so we can only assume that Sigfried's SCIV ending may have not actually happened... and wait for what Namco comes up with.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 24, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> If there's anything to learn from the history of every fighting game story line, is that they're the most convoluted form of telling a story and that even the main character's ending can be non-canon. Ryu didn't win SF2, so we can only assume that Sigfried's SCIV ending may have not actually happened... and wait for what Namco comes up with.



But I thought Namco already announced Siegfried's ending was cannon? At least that's what I've been reading everywhere. Not that it would surprise me if they said it was cannon then did a 180 and say everything fixed itself after a month or something.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> But I thought Namco already announced Siegfried's ending was cannon? At least that's what I've been reading everywhere. Not that it would surprise me if they said it was cannon then did a 180 and say everything fixed itself after a month or something.


 
Sounds like the Street Fighter stories all over again (sans mistranslations). Judging from the OP teaser, looks like they're gonna do just that. I wasn't paying attention at the time about Namco announcing Sigfried's ending confirmed canon, but looks like all that's changed now. 

Changes, mistranslations, jokes and fanfiction did give birth to some memorable moments in fighting games (Gouki/Akuma).

EDIT: Also notice that both Soul Edge and Soul Calibur are now short swords this time around.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

Phyrra Alexandra... Sophitia's daughter now confirmed as a character.







And the first official screenshot:






Oh, hello Mitsurugi!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2011)

E3 2011 gameplay trailer. Oh yeah!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 9, 2011)

Moar screenshots. 




































So far so good.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 10, 2011)

Needs moar Yoshimitsu.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 10, 2011)

This looks alright. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 10, 2011)

needs moar oversized titz

WAIT!!
thats not what i meant

honestly, ive been a huge fan of the soul calibur series.

since finding out about this release, ive been back playing 4
i had to start fresh cause my old 360 hdd went kaput 
what really sucks, is that its going to be hard to get enough honors to get all the gear, cause no one plays online at all anymore


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 15, 2011)

Gameplay footage anyone?


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Gameplay footage anyone?



Interesting video, that is a LOT of new characters. Also, faster? Wasn't Soulcalibur fast already? Will definitely continue to watch this game.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 17, 2011)

Brand new character... no idea who... but I guess all will be revealed in the fullness of time.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Brand new character... no idea who... but I guess all will be revealed in the fullness of time.



Yeah I saw her yesterday, Taki replacement? There's another silhouette character that hasn't been revealed yet. Looks a lot like Raphael but more... spikey?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok so her name is Natsu.

Plus a new character named Zwei:






And a classic returns:






Couldn't get any smaller pics. Sorry.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ok so her name is Natsu.
> 
> Plus a new character named Zwei:
> 
> ...



Ah so it's this Zwei guy, he looks pretty cool. Model not quite as great, but I'm still eager to see how he plays.

Ivy looks the same as always. 

EDIT:
In one image Natsu appears to not be holding her swords and is twirling them. Kind of strange.

Also looks like Zwei actually fights with a more "average" grip. At least he does in all the screenshots.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 1, 2011)

Woohoo! Mitsurugi is as awesome as ever! I only play the game with Mitsurugi, so the new characters interest me only if they are
a)Females
b)Females with nice bodies
c)Females with nice bodies and less coverage LOL

I am all in! It looks fantastic!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 3, 2011)

Xianghua returns, now with 16 year old daughter Leixhua. Assume that both characters are playable. 

Also:







Natsu and Zwei in action.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 3, 2011)

why are their 4 characters with a short sword and shield? Sophitia, and then the two kids and the other one i never played that was basically sophitia 2. Lizard man too if you count him in is 5.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 4, 2011)

As long as taki or a character that plays just like her is in the game, I'll be happy.


----------



## bigreddestroyer (Aug 5, 2011)

No no no no NO!
It looks to me like they've put in the game Street Fighter-esque Super moves and (most likely) hyper combos...
WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Tomo009 (Aug 5, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> why are their 4 characters with a short sword and shield? Sophitia, and then the two kids and the other one i never played that was basically sophitia 2. Lizard man too if you count him in is 5.



I think the idea is Sophitia/Cassandra won't be playable.



bigreddestroyer said:


> No no no no NO!
> It looks to me like they've put in the game Street Fighter-esque Super moves and (most likely) hyper combos...
> WHY?!?!?!



They look absolutely nowhere near as damaging, can't really judge how easy meter is to build/supers are to land/punish etc though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 16, 2011)

The footage also confirm the return of Voldo, Maxi, Tira and Hilde.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 9, 2011)

Been ignoring the fighting game threads lately. Damn Xenoblade. 

Here's the cinematic trailer:



Full on in-depth preview (lots of new gameplay footage and Character Creation exclusive fighting styles):





EDIT: So far confirmed characters:

Sigfried
Patroklos (new: son of Sophitia)
Natsu (new: Taki's apprentice)
Zwei (new, his fighting style apparently is the most obvious example of all the mechanical changes in this game)
Phyrra (new: sister of Patroklos/daughter of Sophitia)
Hilde
Mitsurugi
Ivy
Maxi (in response to some previous posts... )
Astaroth
Voldo
Tira
Viola (new, connected with Zwei, resembles Amy)
Raphael
Nightmare
Cervantes
Yoshimitsu
Dampierre (new)
Leixia (daughter of Xianghua)
Xiba (new, seems based between Kilik and Son Wukong/Goku)
Aeon Calcos (Lizardman with a name )
Ezio Auditore da Firenze (how's that for a guest character? )

So basically some of the old cast have been replaced by their descendants/successors so it's almost not all too different. But of course the gameplay/mechanics can only determine the full change.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 21, 2011)

More footage of characters.



And some DLC characters:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok so I finally got my grubby hands on this game, and much like SCIII onwards, the mechanics gets a massive overhaul yet again. This time the changes are even more drastic than previous games. Veteran players will have to relearn this game again. 

Soul Gauge meter: basically a super bar (2 full bars), and the meter has it's fair uses. 

Brave Edges are altered variants of normal attacks. More strength, speed, hits etc at the cost of half a bar of the Soul Guage. 

Guard Impact/Parry has changed dramatically. You need half a bar of the Soul Guage to perform one, and the input is now back+A+B+K, hence you can parry in only one single direction. Some characters still have moves that Guard Impact without meter. Still, no more constant parrying like the previous 2 games. Having said all that....

Just Guard: Garou Mark of the Wolves started it all. Capcom and Sammy/Arc Systems have adapted it on some games (CvS2 and Guilty Gear/Blazblue respectively), so naturally it makes it here. Block at the moment the opponent lands an attack, leading to rewards such as overriding all properties like unblockables, break attacks etc. 

Critical Edge: a unique flashy super really. Consumes 1 bar of the Soul Gauge. 

Quick Step/Sidesteping opens up for a few different 8 way run attacks. Faster than before and great for avoiding verticals, though there's a telegraph white streak that's visible when this is done so the enemy can follow up with a horizontal if his/her reflexes are quick enough. 



With all the above said and done, it does feel vastly different. Though I didn't care for it initially, I'll probably be more interested in the Character Creation than actually playing the game. 

EDIT: Also Story Mode was a little too brief for my liking (like SCIV), but it did open up Legendary Souls, which I haven't played through yet.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Severance (Feb 27, 2012)

Some answer me one question Is zalsalamel in scv. Cause I raped so hard with him in 4.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Feb 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention my story about this game...

So i pre-ordered it, going on the assumption that (somehow) it would be better thatn IV (and (IV kicked major arse)

got it on the day of release, played it for two hours..
and was so abhorrently repulsed at how bad and different it was that I took it back next day, traded it in, and took at $27 dollar loss.
Project Soul? how about Project Suck? i cant believe they took all the best things about IV and threw them away instantly.

Graphics? no better or worse. "Fighting Gameplay" minorly improved. Character Creation? cheesy, uninspiring, bland.
I'm most upset they took away all the special abilities you could get by spending the trait points.

Now its just about making hot babes with huge jugs, and repetitive fighting.

UGH


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, after extreme reluctancy to peel myself away from Xenoblade, I've played this a little more extensively, and I'll have to say that there is only one word that sums up my early impression of this game: Disappointing. 

I actually don't mind the constant changes in mechanics per every sequel. This game in particular seems more akin to an old school (2D) fighting games of yore. That's all well and good, and while I miss the constand parrying that was possible in previous games, I can do without it here. And I don't mind certain characters not appearing and/or being replaced with succesors. I've played enough Street Fighter games to get used to that...

My main gripe is the fact that, a lot of the extra features from the previous games, in particular, SCIII, have all but long gone. Story mode here took less than an hour for me, and because of it's fixed character layout, the idea of playing through each character story mode is gone, which kinda sucks for aficionados for fighting game plots and loophoes like myself. 1 player arcade mode serves little purpose really. I loved the gaiden quest mode in SCIII, but even that was gone in SCIV, which was such a shame. Even the story mode in III was better layed out with various pathways that lead to various rewards and consequences and multiple endings. At least IV retained an individual storyline for each character, even if it was a little short and linear. 

The Create a Soul stuff has always been my favorite feature from SCIII onwards. It's cool that it's even more open for customising and even patterns and details are added. Though because of the lack of options, hence lack of insentive to unlock all the little extras buried deep within the COS menu. 

I guess my complaints are all geared towards the lack of single player options overall. Having said all that, it seems that Namco are gearing this game more towards the competitive play. The mechanics seem to have been adjusted to please the more hardcore tournament playing community, and I'm quite curious to see how this fairs. The Soul series seems to cop a bit of flak when it comes to tournaments, but here's hoping this game could change that. 

Also I guess it's only been a few days of playing too so it's too soon for me to be this judgemental. That and the DLC stuff I haven't noted yet. Speaking of which, Dampierre is now DLC avaiable. 



Severance said:


> Some answer me one question Is zalsalamel in scv. Cause I raped so hard with him in 4.


 
Nope.


----------

